# will a DTG printer print on coated paper?



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello,

Will a DTG printer print on coated paper? or do the heat set inks keep it from printing on anything 
non absorbent?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

hswartout said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will a DTG printer print on coated paper? or do the heat set inks keep it from printing on anything
> non absorbent?


It will work on just about any coated materials for aqueous inks and you don't need to heat set it, just air dry. Don't use the white just the CMYK


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Pvasquez said:


> It will work on just about any coated materials for aqueous inks and you don't need to heat set it, just air dry. Don't use the white just the CMYK


huh?? really?? 

Name a few things that DTG can print on just by air drying??


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Coated art canvas, for one.... Light switch covers, assorted coated plastics, etc. I usually use a post-fixation spray afterwards, to seal the print.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Justin Walker said:


> I usually use a post-fixation spray afterwards, to seal the print.


this is what I was getting at  didn't think air drying was gonna set the print.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> this is what I was getting at  didn't think air drying was gonna set the print.


You can print on paper and it will be fine. Hey this is not a "I told you so" thing, it's a DTG, print on things and find out. I for one have printed on various things as one off gifts that would be a little business on its own without a coating or a protector and they still look great. I won't disclose a few things because I've printed on things that make owners of business tell me " your going to put me out of business if it gets out " I'm not putting anyone down here and not trying to show anyone up. You have the equipment, hey find out what you can print on and keep it hush hush for as long as you can if you find out other uses. Your the one who made the investment on it, your the risk taker, make a profit.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

hswartout said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will a DTG printer print on coated paper? or do the heat set inks keep it from printing on anything
> non absorbent?


What exactly are you trying to do? The reason why I ask is because I use a standard Epson printer that is a fraction of the cost of a DTG printer that will print on to some types of coated paper. There are a lot of ways to accomplish the same thing. (Ex. I can use a red wagon to transport 10,000 lbs of dirt, but a dump truck would be a lot more efficient.) In business, you need to determine what are the ideal methods for accomplishing the customer's needs... and then determining which method(s) are profitable and represent the quality your company wants to be known for. Otherwise, you are not doing your company justice.

Without additional information, everyone can throw out suggestions... but they could be a completely wrong business decision for your specific case.

Just my opinion,

Mark


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys! im not so much interested in DTG as I am with the inks and how they set up I guess. I think I will try to find someone to print on my paper to test it out then go from there. Yes I know there are ink jet printer that will do that but that is not what im looking for. Thanks again for the input


----------

